# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Đẹp ngỡ ngàng mùa thu nước Mỹ

## truongleo24

Khám phá đất nước United States of America
Khám phá thành phố Washington

*Nói đến Mỹ ai cũng có suy nghĩ đây là quốc gia hiện đại với những tòa nhà chọc trời, những con đường rộng chật cứng ôtô. Điều đó không sai, nhưng hơn thế nữa ta bắt gặp một cảnh tượng đẹp đến ngỡ ngàng bởi những sắc đỏ, vàng của những cánh rừng vào thu. Hãy cùng chúng tôi khám phá và cảm nhận mùa thu ở quốc gia này.*
*Rừng phong, Bắc Carolina*
Nằm ở điền trang Biltmore gần Asheville, Bắc Carolina. Được xây dựng vào năm 1895 bởi George WashingtonVanderbilt, Biltmore là vùng cư trú thuộc quản lý của tư nhân lớn nhất tại Hoa Kỳ, rộng hơn 75 mẫu Anh (30 ha), khu vườn được trồng nhiều cây phong có xuất xứ từ Nhật Bản.


*Rừng phong, Utah
*Vào mùa thu tại hẻm núi đá của công viên quốc gia Zion ở bang Utah xuất hiện những màu sắc sặc sở của những cây lá phong đỏ và vàng. Cả một rừng cây như hòa quyện vào nhau, bên dưới là những dòng suối chảy băng qua những vùng đất khô cằn đầy đất đá của cao nguyên.


*Hồ Eagle, Maine*
Vào mùa thu một khung cảnh hùng vĩ dường như bao trùm hết vùng hồ Eagle trên đảo Mount Desert. Tại đây một vài hòn đảo ven biển nằm trong công viên quốc gia Acadia tại Maine. Hồ Eagle là nguồn cung cấp nước chính cho cảng Bar và xung quanh hồ có hệ động thực vật tương đối đa dạng.


*Rừng dương, Colorado*
Cánh rừng dương nằm ở dãy núi Elk, tây Colorado, cây dương khá phổ biến trên khắp Bắc Mỹ. Được trồng nhiều ở những vùng đất cằn cỗi và các vùng khí hậu lạnh, lá dương lá rung động trước những con gió nhẹ báo dấu hiệu mùa thu đang qua và mùa đông sắp tới.


*Núi Marcellina, Colorado*
Colorado Raggeds Wilderness đặt tên gọi của đỉnh núi Marcellina. Đỉnh núi vô cùng hoang dã bao gồm gần 65.000 mẫu Anh (26.000 ha) nằm ven một con sông thuộc Công viên quốc gia Gunnison. Cánh rừng dương có thể nói là lớn nhất thế giới, một năm chúng có thể cao được 1,5m.


*Thung lũng Shenandoah, Virginia*
Thung lũng Shenandoah của Virginia dường như bùng cháy bởi sắc màu vàng và màu cam của cây dương, birches, cây phong sọc và điểm nhấn với màu sắc của loài phong đỏ. Thung lũng chạy 200 dặm (300 km) trên sườn núi Blue Ridge và Allegheny. 


*Công viên Denali State, Alaska
*Bạn có thể đi bộ đến công viên Denali State, nó nằm ngay phía đông của dãy núi Alaska, nhưng trước tiên để đến được nơi này bạn phải băng qua cánh đồng cỏ trên vùng cao nguyên và phái dưới là dòng sông phẳng lặng đẹp mê hồn.


*Công viên trung tâm, New York*
Từ trên không nhìn xuống Công viên trung tâm vào màu thu, dường như thành phố New York đẹp hơn và lãng mạng hơn, hằng năm thu hút hơn 25 triệu du khách. Công viên có diện tích 341 ha, bao quanh nó có 7 cơ quan nhà nước và hơn 30 cây cầu.


*Portland, Maine*
Mùa thu ở Portland, Maine bổng chốc trở thành một cô gái vô cùng duyên dáng và xinh đẹp. Năm 1970 hàng loạt các loại cây lá phong, sồi và nhiều loại cây khác được trồng khắp Portland, cho nên thành phố này còn được gọi là "Forest City," hiện có ít nhất 20.000 cây các loại.

----------


## dung89

Oai đúng là đẹp ngỡ ngàng

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Nhìn cảnh sắc ở đây đẹp thật

----------

